# Marvin Williams re-signing with Hawks?



## Cornholio

> yahoo reports marvin williams re signing with hawks


http://twitter.com/SpearsNBAYahoo


----------



## ATLien

It's a long one. Yahoo is reporting 5 years, 40 million. I wasn't expecting that. I was anticipating Marvin to accept the QO ($7.5M and UFA in 2010) and actually looking forward to Marvin busting his *** in what would have been a contract year.

EDIT: I almost completely forgot about our ****ed up ownership situation. It doesn't seem to be making a difference though.


----------



## roux

Hmm, i just dont know how i feel about this one. Hawks fans probably feel the same way i feel about Bogut, that he is better than his numbers indicate, but 5 years is a long time


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm glad he started shooting more threes this past season, I just would like to see him stay healthy and score a few more buckets. Seeing a 1 spg and 1 bpg from him would be pretty sexy too.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I love the signing to have him and Josh Smtih(both talented players @ or under 24) locked up for the next 4/5 years is big. He's gotten better every year, and the contract is not pricy.


----------



## RollWithEm

I'm just a little on the "good deal" side of the fence on this one. It's important to lock up your core. The Hawks will probably be battling the Heat for the 4th seed again this year. I guess they're just biding their time hoping that Boston and Cleveland will blow it all up next season to give them a window in which they could feasibly win the east.


----------



## Luke

Hopefully he can take the next step next year, he's the key to the Hawks becoming an elite team. I mean, you know what you're going to get with Bibby, (good shooting and mediocore play-making ability) Joe, (Fringe all-star talent that can go on really long hot and cold streaks) Josh, (Boneheaded plays canceled out by the occasional ridiculous highlight and inconsistant defense) and Horford (Solid all around game). Marvin's really the one guy on this team that I could see stepping up his game in every reguard and helping the Hawks to the next level.


----------



## RollWithEm

VanillaPrice said:


> Marvin's really the one guy on this team that I could see stepping up his game in every reguard and helping the Hawks to the next level.


I think for the Hawks' sake, you better hope Josh and Horford haven't already plateaued as players.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Josh just needs to get his head straight, the talent is already there. Horford is a guy I'm not sure about, development wise. The way he fits in the scheme of our team he isn't really going to be given a huge opportunity to grow. He's like our 4th/5th offensive option and he plays out of position. I'd love to see him (and think he has the ability) turn into an All Star in the upcoming years but I think his role on our team might hold him back in the end.


----------



## Luke

RollWithEm said:


> I think for the Hawks' sake, you better hope Josh and Horford haven't already plateaued as players.


Personally, I think that Josh is too dumb to improve that much more. He has more god given talent than 90% of the league, but he simply doesn't understand the game of basketball, or how to play to his strengths. He's constantly trying to show off his jumper, even though it's one of the worst in the leauge. His defense has gotten progressivley worse since 2006-2007, and so has his effort. He may suprise me and turn into the all star that we all know he's capable of being, but I doubt it.

Horford on the other hand is a rare case. He's been here two years and the coaching staff still hasn't found great ways to use him. He's undersized, and he's playing out of position but he still gives 110% every night. I could see him becoming a 16/10/3/2 guy on this team, but nothing really after that. He'll improve, I just think that Marvin has a much higher ceiling.


----------



## ATLien

If Joe leaves after his contract is up you would probably see Marvin and Al become more assertive on offense. It's just right now the offense runs through Joe and Bibby and they get most of the shots


----------



## Luke

ATLien said:


> If Joe leaves after his contract is up you would probably see Marvin and Al become more assertive on offense. It's just right now the offense runs through Joe and *Bibby* and they *get most of the shots*


It's a huge problem for the team, someone needs to reel him in a bit next year.


----------



## RollWithEm

VanillaPrice said:


> Horford on the other hand is a rare case. He's been here two years and the coaching staff still hasn't found great ways to use him.


Does this mean a coaching change might need to occur for this team to seriously contend?


----------



## ATLien

2009-10 is the last season on Mike Woodson's contract. I think most Hawks fans are hoping his contract does NOT get renewed this time around.


----------



## Luke

RollWithEm said:


> Does this mean a coaching change might need to occur for this team to seriously contend?


I would say so. Bibby's a fine point next to Joe as long as he sticks to his game. Spot up shooting and mediocore playmaking. Whenever Bibby goes into his ISO stage it's normally terrible for the team. And for whatever reason, Woodson doesn't see a problem with that. Personally, I would love to see the ball out of Bibby's hands more, but I doubt that it'll happen, especially not anytime soon.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Yeah I wasn't especially pleased when Mike was resigned in the first place, I certainly hope it doesn't happen again.


----------

